# Clio 172



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

The TT is going into dry dock for a couple of months for the engine rebuild (something is knocking and its not good )

Anyway, cant use the family car all the time so picked up a little 53 plate 172 yesterday and its an absolute riot. 
Dont get me wrong, I love my TT, and its a great car (big turbo running 360 bhp+) but this little clio has had me grinning today. It has certainly helped me feel better about the TT situation.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

My friend has one! There as quick as a chipped TT


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

caney said:


> My friend has one! There as quick as a chipped TT


And more fun to drive :wink:


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Had a 182 Trophy, epic fun, 3 wheel cornering 

On pick up day


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

As much as I love my car you can't beat a froggy hot hatch for pure entertainment on a back road.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

I spent two grand on it for something to get about during the rebuild. Its bloody brilliant lol


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

My girlie was looking at getting a RenaultSport 200 to replace her aged 206 but it's had to go on the back burner, move in together next year. My TTS stays of course :wink:


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

my brother in law bought 1 a while ago & as much as he loved driving it the thing gave him serious grief! had nothing but trouble with it. Had it 6 months before he ended up getting shut of it. Then 6 months later after his bank had finally recovered from the constant paying out for repairs he went & bought another! 

i've never had any kind of renault but had a couple of 205 1.9 GTi's years ago. They were unreliable as hell but so much fun to drive


----------



## V6clo (May 21, 2012)

I've had one and it was fantastic never had anything go wrong with it and it always made me smile!


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

A lad i used to work with bought 1 brand new in 2005. Last time i saw him was about this time last year. He still had & he'd only put about 22k on the clock. Said he'd only ever had 1 thing go wrong with it in 6yrs. Not bad really considering it's French!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I had a 205 1.9 for 6yrs, it never missed a beat. Same with the Clio 16v and 306 GTi-6 that followed. French cars have always had a rep for fragility... I guess I was just lucky. Actually quality I agree was questionable but they've made huge strides. There'll always be horror stories from all manufacturers.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

RockKramer said:


> I had a 205 1.9 for 6yrs, it never missed a beat. Same with the Clio 16v and 306 GTi-6 that followed. French cars have always had a rep for fragility... I guess I was just lucky. Actually quality I agree was questionable but they've made huge strides. There'll always be horror stories from all manufacturers.


Only other Pugs i've had were 206 & 306 D Turbo. Had a few electrical niggles but nothing major. Most reliable cars i've had so far have been the Jap stuff. Oh & the Fiesta i had as a work runabout when i had my Evo


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Well the Clio is doing well so far  it actually reminds me of when I had my 8v gti many moons ago.
TT will be 2l when it comes back to life so I am looking forward to that but I may end up keeping this for track giggles :twisted:


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I still have an old French car that I use as a weekend toy, so much fun to drive and completely different from the TT. Still reliable but only because I've changed some many parts :lol:

Here's a pic










Josh


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Ahh... Miami Blue. Mine was white and seeing yours makes me one again. Still the best handling most fun car I've ever had!


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I had two 172 clios, a 182 and a 197. I did about 120k miles in the 4 of them with not one issue.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Brilliant little cars , i just come out of a 7 year relationship with a mk1 :lol: was quite heavily modified and would see off much more expensive cars :twisted: was reliable as hell and used daily which for an old renault is an unusual thing! But it had to go to make way for the TT :?

mk2's are very capable cars and a lot of fun on track, Trophy is the pick of the bunch but demands a premium for a nice red colour and some fancy dampers :roll: If your not already on there join up to www.cliosport.net , very good forum for the mk2's with a wealth of information etc ... also do full club trackdays for discounted prices 

my old one: (hope you don't mind :wink: )


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

it's great having a little car that sees off bigger usually faster cars!

I used to have a mk2 CRX VTEC that was tuned to 236bhp, normally aspirated as well. Stripped it down to about 900kg. It looked pretty much standard as i've never been 1 for silly bodykits & oversized alloys. Even the kevlar cobra buckets i fitted had been retrimmed in black leather to match original VTEC seats :twisted:

For the last week or so i've been looking at al sorts of old school hot hatches that can be had pretty cheap. Fancy going a little crazy with something again. My mate recently sold his dimma 205 gti. Had the DC5 Integra Type R engine running roughly 240bhp, full roll cage etc. Right track weapon


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

jbell said:


> Had a 182 Trophy, epic fun, 3 wheel cornering
> 
> On pick up day


Just out of interest how come it's on a 06 plate? I thought all the trophys were on a 55? Unless you got one of the latest ones!!


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

GPT TT said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> > Had a 182 Trophy, epic fun, 3 wheel cornering
> ...


It was Number 500/500, registered on 1st March 2006


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

jbell said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > jbell said:
> ...


Nice one!! Very rare and an amazing motor!!


----------



## Floodie (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey hi guys new to this site.. Just saw your thoughts on the clio and thought id return the compliments by saying that ive got a clio 172 cup and have put your TT engine in it. Perfect car now handling and the power.. (only the french bits fall off now  )

Cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Bet that shifts


----------



## L0z (Sep 8, 2011)

I still miss my 182. They're super cars!

Such good fun!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Floodie (Mar 8, 2010)

Matt B said:


> Bet that shifts


Certainly does... is at Jabba at the moment being tinkered with


----------



## viceroy (Aug 6, 2012)

Ah man, I miss my ol' 172


----------



## DrrnCour (Dec 1, 2011)

I had a lovely 182, like said really miss it!


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

I miss all my hot hatches as far as handling goes. Especially my 205 1.9 and GTi-6. Don't miss the below par quality though non missed a beat or let me down in any way


----------



## RDH (Sep 7, 2012)

I've just sold a mint 182, miss it so much  I'll post a picture up when I'm on my computer. Epic cars!


----------

